# fry fry fry!



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

The colony of Duboisi I bought off Craig's List gave me some babies. They are like 8 years old and still producing fry. I knew they had to still be breeding when I bought them though because there were six 1-1.25" fry.

This female had held since late May so I decided I would buy a breeder net and strip her. So earlier today I bought a Lee breeder net and while I was performing my weekly waterchange I got it done.

I got 8 fry from her mouth but I didn't push the issue too much since this was my first time stripping fry.

So here are some pictures I snapped. The first one had the flash on and the rest were without.





































Enjoy. :fish:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

The forum messed up and posted this 6-7 times so I edited the other ones. Post in this one.

Enjoy!


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice... 8) :thumb:


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

:dancing:

The fry daddy... :lol:


----------



## vibsn (Apr 25, 2008)

ah...so cute!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Why are they in a fry protector?
Do your adults kill fry?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> Why are they in a fry protector?
> Do your adults kill fry?


Along with the 14 duboisi I have 20 moliro that are 1.25-1.75" in the tank. It is pretty much bare inside. This is the first fry I have gotten since I have had them so I don't know if the adults will kill the fry or not. The female most likely didn't want to spit them out because of the moliro. So I stripped her and put the fry into a breeder net so they would be safe. She held them for 34-35 days and with no end in sight I decided I would help her out.

The moliro are the key factor and if they weren't in the tank or if the tank wasn't bare I probably would have let her spit on her own.


----------



## vibsn (Apr 25, 2008)

good idea :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

8)

Not sure how long or how successful raising in a breeding trap can be.
Not worked for me.

Maybe best to get a 10g tank or something set up quick.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

We'll just have to see how it goes. They just have to get a little size on them first.


----------



## vibsn (Apr 25, 2008)

why is your tank bare?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

I also wanted to keep an eye on them when I first got them make sure they were all eating and what not. I have only had them since May 14-15th. Plus my tank is overstocked. There are 34 fish in a 75 gallon. Nothing in the tank so nothing to fight over. There are some lengths of 1/2" PVC pipe in the tank for the moliro to use if need be.


----------

